# [BSL] Owners fear breed ban - TheChronicleHerald.ca



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/Front/1057070.html&cid=1214619621&ei=1_IzSIbwCYru8ATj6cSRDQ&usg=AFrqEzdRzEUoeXtukx-8cxwMkOoCBzhFLw">Owners fear <b>breed</b> ban</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>TheChronicleHerald.ca, Canada -</font> <nobr>56 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By PATRICIA BROOKS ARENBURG Staff Reporter Nova Scotia politicians are about to pass a law that has <b>dog</b> owners howling mad. The <b>Dog Legislation</b> Council of <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

